# Medicals for 189, when?



## spino1981 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi All,

What is the best process to pass it?
is it mandatory?
Best to do it before the application, after or when the CO asks?

Thank you in advance


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi spino1981, 

1. _What is the best process to pass it?_ - Lead a healthy life plus a good portion of luck, I guess . On a more serious note, the examinations are not that scary or special. A general health checkup would probably cover the same examinations, except maybe the chest X-ray. You can read up on the factors they check in the Panel Doctors Instructions. The health forms (form 26 and 126) also explain the examinations in detail. You'll have to go through a general checkup (hearing, eye sight, reflexes, weight, blood pressure etc.), a chest X-ray (to screen for tuberculosis) and blood and urine tests (for HIV, diabetes and hepatitis). 

2. Yes, even babies/toddlers have to go through it, but for kids no chest X-ray is necessary. 

3. It's your choice. Note that the earliest date on your medicals and PCCs determines the latest visa validation date (= issue date + one year). If you want a longer time window for the validation trip, wait with the PCCs and medicals until the CO asks. If you are in a hurry and want to speed up processing by a couple of weeks, get them done now .


----------



## spino1981 (Sep 2, 2014)

espresso said:


> 3. It's your choice. Note that the earliest date on your medicals and PCCs determines the latest visa validation date (= issue date + one year). If you want a longer time window for the validation trip, wait with the PCCs and medicals until the CO asks. If you are in a hurry and want to speed up processing by a couple of weeks, get them done now .


Thank you espresso

The third point confuses me a bit, what do you mean for "the latest visa validation date"?

I have basically all the documents ready to apply except the Aussie Police Check and the Medicals, I have just received the invitation and the sooner I can get the Visa the sooner it is


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi spino1981, 

your medicals and PCCs are only valid for a year. After the visa has been granted you have to activate your visa (= one trip to Australia) before they expire. Some people apply for the visa now because they may not be eligible in a couple of years (due to fewer age points etc.) but want to stay in their home country for another 6 months or longer, due to job commitments or other reasons. Now, of course one can fly to Australia and return home just to activate the visa, but that is an expensive trip. So, if you are one of those people, it's a good idea to wait as long as possible with the PCCs and medicals because it allows you to push back the trip by another couple of months. 

If you are one of those people who cannot wait to migrate, get the medicals/PCCs now. If the case officer starts working on your application and all necessary documents are there you may get an "instant grant" without contact with the CO.


----------



## spino1981 (Sep 2, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi spino1981,
> 
> your medicals and PCCs are only valid for a year. After the visa has been granted you have to activate your visa (= one trip to Australia) before they expire. Some people apply for the visa now because they may not be eligible in a couple of years (due to fewer age points etc.) but want to stay in their home country for another 6 months or longer, due to job commitments or other reasons. Now, of course one can fly to Australia and return home just to activate the visa, but that is an expensive trip. So, if you are one of those people, it's a good idea to wait as long as possible with the PCCs and medicals because it allows you to push back the trip by another couple of months.
> 
> If you are one of those people who cannot wait to migrate, get the medicals/PCCs now. If the case officer starts working on your applications and all necessary documents are there you may get an "instant grant" without contact with the CO.


Cool all clear!
I am already in Australia on a 457 VISA so not a problem

Thanks heaps


----------



## spino1981 (Sep 2, 2014)

So, I filled the "My Health Declaration" before apply for the 189 and it created a HAP ID for me that I can use to book the medical examination

How does it work technically now?
The Medical examination will be associated with the HAP, what do I need to do during the application?


----------



## spino1981 (Sep 2, 2014)

I think this answers my question

From Arranging a Health Examination

If you have not yet lodged a visa application, you should follow the steps below when completing your health examinations electronically.

Please make sure that you first read the information available the My Health Declarations support page to check that it is appropriate for you to complete health examinations prior to lodging your visa application.

You lodge your My Health Declarations form online
We determine whether health examinations are required
You are directed to eMedical Client to consent to eMedical processing and complete your medical history if required
You download an eMedical Referral letter
You make an appointment with an approved panel clinic or migration medical services provider and provide your HAP ID
You attend your appointment and take your eMedical Referral letter with you
The clinic locates your case in eMedical using the HAP ID
Clinic staff record your health examination results in eMedical
Panel physician and/or radiologist grades and submits your case
Your health case is cleared within in minutes by the system or referred for manual processing
You lodge a visa application and provide your HAP ID in your visa application
We confirm that you have completed the correct health examinations and continue processing your visa application.
Note:

Additional steps will be required if a significant health condition is identified during immigration health examinations.
You will not be advised of your results until after you have lodged a visa application. If a significant health condition is identified by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth as part of the immigration health assessment process, a final opinion on your case will also not be provided until you have lodged a visa application.


----------



## Martyshka (Dec 15, 2011)

is anyone doing medicals beforehand? with regards to the question related to prolonged hospital stay - is it something that is being checked? or is it just in case something comes up on your medical examination?
these kind of questions always make me nervous even though I have nothing to worry about.


----------



## spino1981 (Sep 2, 2014)

Martyshka said:


> is anyone doing medicals beforehand? with regards to the question related to prolonged hospital stay - is it something that is being checked? or is it just in case something comes up on your medical examination?
> these kind of questions always make me nervous even though I have nothing to worry about.


I booked my medical for 189 before the application, I am going today for it, in Melbourne
The provider for this now is Bupa and apparently it includes:

General Examination
Chest x-ray
Blood collection for HIV test

It should take not more than two hours they said

Where did you read about the prolonged hospital stay?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

You can have your med before application only if you are in Australia I believe. Otherwise you would have to lodge your visa and then you would be able to have it done.
Major things that create concerns are TB and HIV.


----------



## Martyshka (Dec 15, 2011)

spino1981 said:


> I booked my medical for 189 before the application, I am going today for it, in Melbourne
> The provider for this now is Bupa and apparently it includes:
> 
> General Examination
> ...


I know I just did it last night too.

When you create your health declaration then it transfers you to eMedical with a questionnaire. One of the questions is if you have ever been admitted/had prolonged hospital stay


----------

